# wow... this sucks



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

man good thing you noticed that happened to me and my friend when we was checking out his grandpa's PSE. He was showing me that he could pull back 60 pounds and i said no way because i was shooting 58 lbs. and he couldn't pull mine back. So he went to pull it back and you could see that the string was sliding all jacked up off the cam. ukey:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

your lucky, hope you can get a new cam for 3-d.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah i am lucky... but it sucks... not used to the PSE and i have 3d thursday and spots saturday..


----------

